

'Asian flush' red flag for risk of cancer - changdizzle
http://www.nbcnews.com/health/asian-flush-red-flag-risk-cancer-1C6437432

======
mililani
Damn, so, can you get a genetic test done for this? I looked up ALDH2 genetic
testing, doesn't seem like there's anything.

~~~
contingencies
(1) Alcohol. Availabile now, globally distributed, cheap.

(2) Genetic test. Available through specialized laboratories in certain
countries only, expensive.

Marketing (2) is not exactly genius.

